# RCI "Coupon Balance" ... shouldn't we just get a refund?



## skimble (May 19, 2011)

We paid for the trip, got insurance, and had to cancel.  We expected a refund as RCI claims.  But, on our account, we show a "Coupon Balance" for $179.  Are we going to be able to get that money back (a check)?


----------



## tombo (May 19, 2011)

skimble said:


> We paid for the trip, got insurance, and had to cancel.  We expected a refund as RCI claims.  But, on our account, we show a "Coupon Balance" for $179.  Are we going to be able to get that money back (a check)?



As best as I can tell the refund of your exchange fee is a credit, not a cash refund, and you have to use the credit within 6 months or you lose it.

From RCI:
"Protect your Exchange fee and your deposit's Trading Power with RCI's Vacation Protection.

With Vacation Protection: If your confirmed RCI exchange vacation is changed or cancelled for any reason, you'll:


Receive a full credit of your exchange fee. 
Restore the Trading Power of your deposited week.* 
Keep your deposited week (so you can use it in future). "


----------



## skimble (May 19, 2011)

Under "Exchange Balance" it says $0
Under "Coupon Balance" it says $179.  

So, I'm not so sure it's allocated for exchange.


----------



## tombo (May 19, 2011)

skimble said:


> Under "Exchange Balance" it says $0
> Under "Coupon Balance" it says $179.
> 
> So, I'm not so sure it's allocated for exchange.



I cancelled a week I had purchased vacation protection on recently, my account was credited $179, and when I made my next exchange the $179 credit was automatically applied to the exchange. The TPU's I had used to get the cancelled exchange were returned to my account automatically too. I am sure yours will do the same, but only if you exchange anf use it in the next 6 months before it expires.


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2011)

I think you can use that to initiate an ongoing search within the 6 months, and don't have to confirm an exchange by that date; but don't know what happens to your credit if that search gets cancelled.


----------



## kalua (May 20, 2011)

*RCI coupons*

in the past for me they always gave me a coupon, now they credit it back to my card.


----------



## bnoble (May 20, 2011)

> We expected a refund as RCI claims.


Here are the terms and conditions of cancel protection:

http://app.rci.com/landing/newcancellationpolicy/wks/index.html

The relevant paragraph, emphasis mine:



> RCI Vacation Protection offers the opportunity to protect the Trading Power of a Member's Deposit and *provides a credit for the members full exchange fee* if the exchange vacation is changed or cancelled for any reason. Upon changing or canceling the confirmed exchange vacation, the member receives an exchange fee credit *that is valid for six (6) months after date of cancellation*. RCI Vacation Protection may be purchased up to 30 days after confirmation occurs or up to 14 days before the start of the Member's Confirmed Exchange Travel Dates, whichever occurs first. Vacation Protection may be cancelled for a refund up to 14 days after purchase provided that such cancellation occurs more than 14 days prior to the Travel Dates.



In my experience, the resultant credit is listed under "coupon balance".  If you have fund in both "coupon balance" and "exchange balance", any fees are first deducted against "coupon".


----------



## dougp26364 (May 20, 2011)

Just another example of why it's important to read the terms of any travel insurance one might purchase. To often we expect that travel/trip insurance will be just like auto or homeowners insurance. When we file claims we learn that there are all sorts of conditions and restrictions. 

I have often found that insurance provided by both major exchange companies as lacking considering the premium charged. To many conditions to fit our needs.


----------



## tombo (May 20, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Just another example of why it's important to read the terms of any travel insurance one might purchase. To often we expect that travel/trip insurance will be just like auto or homeowners insurance. When we file claims we learn that there are all sorts of conditions and restrictions.
> 
> I have often found that insurance provided by both major exchange companies as lacking considering the premium charged. To many conditions to fit our needs.



I use the RCI insurance on occassion in case an exchange far in the future becomes a week i can't use. Not overly thrilled with the coverage for the money, but it beats nothing.

If you know of any good alternatives I am interested. I know some independent companies offer coverage,but not familiar with any particular coverage and not sure which if any would be a better option than the RCI insurance. If you have some that offer better coverage or a better price please list them. In fact not just ones that compete with RCI, if you are familiar with a good company or companies to e-mail to some people who rent from me, it would be much appreciated. I would love to e-mail them some trip insurance options along with rental agreements so if they can't travel for some reason that they at least would know that they had access to trip insurance but didn't purchase it.


----------



## bnoble (May 20, 2011)

I often use it, as a hedge to preserve the later ability to trade up.  In the right circumstances, it can have good value.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 20, 2011)

tombo said:


> I use the RCI insurance on occassion in case an exchange far in the future becomes a week i can't use. Not overly thrilled with the coverage for the money, but it beats nothing.
> 
> If you know of any good alternatives I am interested. I know some independent companies offer coverage,but not familiar with any particular coverage and not sure which if any would be a better option than the RCI insurance. If you have some that offer better coverage or a better price please list them. In fact not just ones that compete with RCI, if you are familiar with a good company or companies to e-mail to some people who rent from me, it would be much appreciated. I would love to e-mail them some trip insurance options along with rental agreements so if they can't travel for some reason that they at least would know that they had access to trip insurance but didn't purchase it.



Travel insurance is tough. IMHO, there just isn't any one solution for every travel circumstance. For the most part I haven't bothered with trip insurance from timeshare vacations. When I read the fine print, I prefer to take my chances. Considering we take 6 trip per year and, since 1998 this year has been the first in which we cancled a timeshare vacation, I consider that we're even. Since the timeshare vacation we canceled was a week at our home resort and, since I was able to deposit it with a major exchange company, the loss may only be an exchange fee. 

When I do want to buy travel/trip insurance, I go to insuremytrip.com and search the companies they offer online. As I mentioned, it's important to read the restrictions on each policy. I believe all policies offer a 10 day free look to inspect the fine print. It's important to use it and make sure the policy covers what you want it to cover. 

Most policies cover multiple types of losses including hospital bills, lost luggage, trip delay, trip cancelation, rental car coverage and, most importantly IMHO, air ambulance fee's if you need to be transported long distances.

I have used Interval's coverage on rare occasion. Mostly when I was traveling into coastal areas during hurricane season. But I haven't ever been realed thrilled with it. Fortunately, I've never had to use it.


----------



## skimble (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

